# DS #4227: Combat of Giants - Dragons (Europe)



## dice (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5437^^


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 29, 2009)

could ubi actually of made a good ds game?!


----------



## jan777 (Sep 29, 2009)

the game is good...when you're a 7 y/o


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 29, 2009)

answer: NO


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2009)

What's with the lack of Z's...?


----------



## nIxx (Sep 29, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> the game is good...when you're a 7 y/o



Or if you like Pokemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dice (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 29, 2009)

Tried to check it out, but all I get is a static screen after the intro when playing it on my CycloDS.


----------



## valyr (Sep 29, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Tried to check it out, but all I get is a static screen after the intro when playing it on my CycloDS.



same on dstt with firmware 1.17a07


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow... this game has AP? Or... is this a bad dump? Also noticed controls weren't working during the intro sequence. Couldn't skip it no matter what I pressed.


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2009)

surely it's a bad dump. Are ubisoft that delusional thinking we want to pirate their shit?

If it is AP then it wins the award for most ridiculous use of AP in the NDS era.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 29, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Wow... this game has AP? Or... is this a bad dump? Also noticed controls weren't working during the intro sequence. Couldn't skip it no matter what I pressed.



Doubt it's a bad dump. It likely wouldn't load at all if that were the case. Probably some type of piracy protection.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 29, 2009)

from the looks of the trailer, looks pretty nice, guess i try it on my acekard as soon as i find it


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 29, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> ragingchaosgod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... Ubisoft actually put AP. o_o


----------



## clegion (Sep 29, 2009)

they did go around challeging us and later they say their ap is uncrackable, that's because no-one tries to


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2009)

Ubisoft are pretty arrogant then.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 29, 2009)

clegion said:
			
		

> they did go around challeging us and later they say their ap is uncrackable, that's because no-one tries to








 I'm sure someone's gonna crack it just to rub it in their face...


----------



## clegion (Sep 29, 2009)

lol i am sure they would

*Posts merged*

lol i am sure they would


----------



## Chopders (Sep 29, 2009)

If a nowhere game like this one is getting a privacy protection, that means it's a begening of a new era. I mean Nintendo is fighting versus hackers for a long time now. Even with big releases like Mario Galaxy, we were easily able to skip the protection. With Mario & Luigi, most of the carts are not able to emulate the game. 
Yesterday, Nintendo released their new firmware which kill all sort of hacks. 
Today small games like Combat of Giants - Dragons (...) have a protection. XD


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 29, 2009)

^ What next? The Imagine series?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah. Used to be people would just be happy that anyone was playing their game. Now it's all profit margins, shareholders, marketshare, mindshare and the bottom line. How embarrassing would it be if the hackers didn't even bother with your game. I'm guessing that was an "insider" video trying to wet our appetites. Fail.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 29, 2009)

If anything, downloading ROMs gives us the option to try before you buy, so to speak. If I like a game enough, I can get the cart. If I don't well, all I have to do is delete it rather than mope about having wasted a good chunk of cash.


----------



## flugelboy (Sep 29, 2009)

Or maybe it's their way to draw attention to the game througout the internet.

Loads of people trying to crack it, a lot of forum "press" about it...

Think of the "publicity"!

(Okay, that'd be just lame.)


----------



## JesseB (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't think that there's any AP on this. Just ran it using No$GBA 2.6 and it played fine. No AP as far as I could tell. Probably just a bad dump. Mine was from Bahamut and as I said, it seems to work. On a side note, don't worry too much if you can't get it to run as it's just more shovelware. 3/10 at best. I think M&L3 has everyone worried about AP checks. Maybe we're seeing the boogeyman in places he really isn't.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 29, 2009)

Chopders said:
			
		

> If a nowhere game like this one is getting a privacy protection, that means it's a begening of a new era. I mean Nintendo is fighting versus hackers for a long time now. Even with big releases like Mario Galaxy, we were easily able to skip the protection. With Mario & Luigi, most of the carts are not able to emulate the game.
> Yesterday, Nintendo released their new firmware which kill all sort of hacks.
> Today small games like Combat of Giants - Dragons (...) have a protection. XD



Maybe...but I think you greatly underestimate these Ubisoft product lines. They might seem like "small games" because folks like us who frequent IGN, 1Up, etc. don't hear much about them, but these types of games, along with the Petz and Imagine games, get prime shelf space behind the Walmart glass. They're big sellers to the casual, retail-driven market, and that's why Ubisoft keeps churning them out. 

If you consider the cost to have one intern on a development team come up with some piracy protection feature in his spare time, it doesn't make sense for companies not to put it in any of their games that are otherwise profitable.


----------



## digipokemaster (Sep 29, 2009)

it wont play on edge card it plays the intro but then the bottom screen looks likes dragon scales the top is fine but bottom not fine any ideas


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 29, 2009)

lol...battle of giants DINOSAURS Was better than this shit XD

whats AP?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 29, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> lol...battle of giants DINOSAURS Was better than this shit XD
> 
> whats AP?


AP= Aniti Piracy!  Dun dun dun....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Not bad game but i wouldnt recommend buying it...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 29, 2009)

Dragonblader, I think you should update your sig


----------



## acidonia (Sep 29, 2009)

This just plays the intro then the bottom screen gose glitchy on  Supercard Ds One


----------



## megawalk (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmm interesting..1 of my 3 capitals of my legendary Code and 1 of my 3 names
my codeplay is D.H.C
completed is in order, Dragon, Hawke, Calculas.
so you can think of what my first 1 of the 3 names is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and with that said i always had a love for dragons. hopefully this has any gameplay value to it.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 29, 2009)

IMO, it's not reallya fun game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, a huge title for Ubisoft. Combat of the Giantz - Dragonz, on the other hand, isn't.

Looks very, very dumb. Not enough to warrant a download.


----------



## tsuba20 (Sep 29, 2009)

This game takes fix if so going to get one because the other good


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe Ubisoft is testing their anti-piracy methods for COP?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 30, 2009)

ZeroEXE93 said:
			
		

> Maybe Ubisoft is testing their anti-piracy methods for COP?



very much so.......

i would let them win and leave this game as "not working"

cause if it IS fixed. expect COP to be HARDER to crack.


they are just ITCHING to have this cracked.

resist the temptation. this means you Narin


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ...they are just ITCHING to have this cracked.



They are?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please...elaborate.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 30, 2009)

nah not much here actually but i tried to get some screens for those who have a slow connection and cannot preview the trailer...
Screenies - http://media.ds.ign.com/media/143/14354751/imgs_1.html
Is it a good game, IMO i cant really tell until i actually play the game bcz it looks different but not necessarily good


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

i was wondering whats COP...
now i get it .. some game they mentioned couple of months ago
anyway, i wonder will imagine games have piracy protection?
LOL


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 30, 2009)

i was wondering whats COP...
now i get it .. some game they mentioned couple of months ago
anyway, i wonder will imagine games have piracy protection?
LOL


----------



## Normmatt (Sep 30, 2009)

this game is far too slow paced, cant fast forward slow ass text drawing, or skip movies or even tutorials. Who tested this shit and didnt report those seriously.


----------



## Langin (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL imagine games with ap! hmmm it looks like an good game but I doesnt workz on akaio 1.5 too! so it is very bad dump!

post edit


normatt its indeed very irritating!


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 30, 2009)

It's supposedly working in the latest Arkaio. o_oa


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh good... shit has a name: Ubisoft. Just replace a name in a game title, use the same engine and throw out crap. That's the way of making business. That game is as much an insult to dragons as it is to serious game developers


----------



## Langin (Sep 30, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> It's supposedly working in the latest ``Arkaio``. o_oa




no it doesnt I get an sort of freaky screen after the intro


----------



## vankrist (Sep 30, 2009)

But, anybody get the anti-AP?

I agree, Ubisoft = Shit! Onde good exemple, starforce, the damm AP on games for PC.

I hate starforce and afilliates....


----------



## BlackMamba (Sep 30, 2009)

vankrist said:
			
		

> Onde good exemple, starforce, the damm AP on games for PC.



Are you really comparing Starforce on PC with a protection on a DS cart? Starforce was massively intrusive. I don't think a DS game can be qualified as "intrusive".


----------



## vankrist (Sep 30, 2009)

BlackMamba said:
			
		

> vankrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i don't comparing Starforce with this protection on DS. I'm only exemplifing a type of protection from Ubisoft!


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Giant Dragon = 81 piracy checks
> all flash cart = dies expect  ak+akaio



dam dam damm, so now u know how crazy ubisoft can be haha, wonder how many AP there will be on that COP game that u guys are talking about.


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 1, 2009)

Nothing worthwhile. 91 AP checks are a nice number but they are usually all based on a similar exploit. Flashcards are like a ring 0 or ring -1 virus: always one step ahead. No matter what AP you put in a ring -1 attack can catch them all. Just a matter of time. Just a pity AP code is wasted on such a big pile of crap. If they would at last use it on some real games with appeal it would be fun to tackle but on such crap games it's laughable. That said if you make dragons fight each other over stupid gems ( no real dragon has any interest in gems at all ^.=.^ ) you deserve to be either not played at all or pirated ~.=.^


----------



## PumpkieWitch_Dab (Oct 1, 2009)

Aeon said:
			
		

> ragingchaosgod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




umm~~ me too? after the intro the screen gets weird and i can't play... D:


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 1, 2009)

Do you have the latest loaders? If that does anything,im not good with firmware stuff.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 1, 2009)

I guess Ubisoft needed to update their anti-piracy. Apparently making absolutely horrendous shovelware titles wasn't enough. Now they have to throw us in a loop with this.

Still, why does anyone want to crack the piracy for such an utterly shitty game? Really, why? People overpirate so much that they actually forget the definition of a "good game" and instead will download anything and everything.


----------



## DarkSzero (Oct 1, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I guess Ubisoft needed to update their anti-piracy. Apparently making absolutely horrendous shovelware titles wasn't enough. Now they have to throw us in a loop with this.
> 
> Still, why does anyone want to crack the piracy for such an utterly shitty game? Really, why? People overpirate so much that they actually forget the definition of a "good game" and instead will download anything and everything.


I was planning to check how bad this game is.
Also, I love how everyone just say "shitty game". I'm sure it's not good, but it's more than possible to be worth to waste some time with.
If you're a pirate, you're not going to pay for it, you shouldn't really complain.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 1, 2009)

Beggars can't be choosers, like they say. At least you're not plunking down any hard earned money for a game that didn't meet up to your expectations. I for one wanted to see this game to begin with. If it was bad, no loss. At least I didn't waste cash on it.


----------



## Normmatt (Oct 1, 2009)

PumpkieWitch_Dabin said:
			
		

> Aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said i'd released an update for it yet.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

COP is COP The Recruit

and they want us to crack it that way we can "show our hand"

so that they know WHAT to change when Assassins Creed 2 DS and COP The Recruit Come. it will be STRONGER.

leave it alone. and they will put the same weak protection on those games....because if we dont do anything about it....they wont know how to Improve upon their AP XD


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 1, 2009)

They can't. As mentioned any game runs on ring 1 but a flashcard runs on ring 0 or even -1 ( emulator ). It's common security knowledge that a ring 1 protection has no chance, no way how sophisticated it is to beat a ring 0/-1 attack. So it doesn't matter if it is cracked now and they improve it or not since they have anyways no chance in this game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 1, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> and they want us to crack it that way we can "show our hand"
> 
> so that they know WHAT to change when Assassins Creed 2 DS and COP The Recruit Come. it will be STRONGER....








Holy shit, that's paranoid! You don't hear voices in your head, do you?

Anyway, not sure why so many people are harping on the game and yet still keeping vigilant watch on its progress for a fix. The first one based on dinosaurs was regarded fairly well be IGN, so I expect this to be equally competent as a fighting game.


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 1, 2009)

Judging from it being the very same engine with just a few tweaks in the combat section it can't be much worse or better then the dino game. In the end it's a kids game. That said I don't get why game developers treat kids like total morons or stupid tossing with games like this one. Kids are rather smart so toss games in their direction which doesn't insult their intelligence


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 1, 2009)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> ...Kids are rather smart so toss games in their direction which doesn't insult their intelligence



Maybe it's hard for them to gauge the intelligence of kids by the types of posts and comments they make on the Internet. I know I often wonder about the state of today's youth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Either way, I'm not sure why this game would be an insult to a kid's intelligence. Kids like dragons (hell, I like dragons, and I'm 38), and many kids dig fighting games. Where's the problem?


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 1, 2009)

The presentation itself is rather teletubby like. At last the dino version thereof had been hence I assume it's similar. Besides I like dragons too... but only real(istic) ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's just boring beyond bearable to see the same cliché used all over especially if they just reused the other game with minor changes and have been too cheap to do an actual trailer ( *bouuuhh* for using DAZ Poser dragon ). But that's a different problem. It's often especially how the actual ingame text or in general the presentation of the game is made. You can present a game world or game mechanics to a kid in a normal way. No need to teletubby them. I can't find the right word for it right now ( foreign tongue ) but it's talking/presenting like kids are stupid and that's not the case. They are curious not stupid. The two are different.


----------



## Animal (Oct 4, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that I forgot to DL the AP für this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's working with my SCDS1i (just reached 30%).


----------



## Hypershad12 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Well*... aren't we the lucky one!( ^Above^) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They could at least waste good AP on GOOD games. (Edit: Couldn't get quotes in.)


----------



## rasputin (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes i can confirm these settings works on scds1. thx

I was having trouble earlier when I tried, but the solution was to use the 'auto set mem speed option'

After it set my 8gig transcend to '22' and restarted the game then worked. JFI.. The speed is important here because the 'patch speed' option is turned off.


----------



## Wraith-CWO (Oct 8, 2009)

rasputin said:
			
		

> Yes i can confirm these settings works on scds1. thx
> 
> I was having trouble earlier when I tried, but the solution was to use the 'auto set mem speed option'
> 
> After it set my 8gig transcend to '22' and restarted the game then worked. JFI.. The speed is important here because the 'patch speed' option is turned off.



It doesn't work on acekard2 (v 2.1) with a 4GB Trancend micro SD but it does work on the NO#GBA ver 2.6a Emulator on my PC.


----------



## teentitans14 (Oct 8, 2009)

Has anyone gotten this to work on Acekard DSi? The bottom screen just turns fuzzy on me with AKAIO.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 24, 2009)

id rather play it on the PC (no$) than wait for an R4 fix


----------



## Jason5877 (Nov 12, 2009)

now works on M3 with System V4.6 Beta X from here 
http://www.handheldsources.com/M3DS/Download_M3DSR.html


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2009)

Personally I am going to keep the (E) it's the same as (U), but it works with iTouch.
Then again I haven't test this one yet, I shall test it later


----------



## kenzspellz (Mar 23, 2010)

Agree =).They're wasting Good AP on these kind of game.. Ubisoft basically  create games such as Combat of Giants: Dinosaurs/Dragons/Mutant Insects.

Mostly the same. just different creature,place,maybe interface,storyline,skills.ETC.. but their ideas are the same.  they should try to think  out of the box more ^^


----------

